# Searching for the lens that goes in the tank of a ladies Mercury peacemaker bike



## Angelo (May 5, 2022)

Hello, I’m searching for the *lens* of the tank  for a Ladies Vintage Mercury peacemaker bicycle. If u are selling it please let me now I’m interested on buying it for finishing my bike.


----------



## Oldbikes (May 5, 2022)

I believe Mike Burden re-popped the lenses...
Original lenses are like hens teeth!


----------



## fordmike65 (May 5, 2022)

Oldbikes said:


> I believe Mike Burden re-popped the lenses...
> Original lenses are like hens teeth!



@labman


----------

